# Chorus/NTL promo voucher - ?false advertising?



## diver

Hi

I switched to Chorus/NTL for home phone and broadband last Oct. At that time they were offering a free 30 euro voucher promotion for a DIY store (Woodies or Atlantic Homecare) for anyone signing up online before the end of Dec, providing a promotional code was entered on the online application form at the time of applying. I did just that and I'm still waiting for this voucher to arrive...
As time has passed, 3 phonecalls and 4 emails to Chorus/NTL later, I have had no joy... It might seem petty but at this stage, the actual voucher doesn't matter but for me, it's a matter of principle. Does this amount to false advertising?
Has anyone else experienced this from Chorus/NTL recently?


----------



## upcretail

Diver

Sincere apologies, just seen this now.  This is a Chorus ntl retail offer, and I have not been made aware of your issue.  Please email retailsales@upc.ie with your contact details/account number and I will ensure this is immediately corrected for you. 

Regards

Jason


----------



## diver

Jason, this was finally sorted at the beginning of Feb, many thanks for your post.


----------

